
The Tools of Campus Activists Are Being Turned Against Them - dbcooper
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/04/a-protest-against-the-protesters-at-uc-davis/479256/?single_page=true
======
jseliger
This story is both entertaining and depressing. Still, it echoes some of the
themes I wrote about in "The race to the bottom of victimhood and 'social
justice' culture:" [http://jakeseliger.com/2016/01/28/the-race-to-the-bottom-
of-...](http://jakeseliger.com/2016/01/28/the-race-to-the-bottom-of-
victimhood-and-social-justice-culture/):

 _I’ve seen the offendedness sweepstakes play out in classrooms. It’s ugly.
It’s also impossible to adjudicate different people’s different levels of
offendedness because there’s no real standard to compare one person’s level of
offense to another’s. I can tell whether a paper is poorly written or well
written or whether an argument is well-researched or poorly researched, but I
can’t tell whether student x has a better “claim” to victimhood than student
y._

------
mindslight
I generally don't find screeds about "leftists" terribly worthwhile, but boy
was Kaczynski on point regarding oversocialization.

